
Ask HN: Evaluate this behavior by potential cofounder - a_lifters_life
We&#x27;ve been talking for about 1.5 years, known each other for about 4 years ... talking off and on throughout those 4 years.<p>Throughout the past 1.5 we&#x27;ve been talking about different ideas, interest levels in different areas, and most importantly understanding if an idea resonates with us.<p>We found an idea about 4 months ago that resonated with us both, and have been actively talking to companies (customer discovery), but since about 3 weeks ago I haven&#x27;t heard a word from him. We had been actively doing customer discovery for about 3 months talking to people prior to the absence of talking.<p>Anyone experience something similar?
======
DanBC
Have you tried a direct question? Something along the lines of "Hi! Haven't
heard from you in a while. Is everything okay?"

~~~
a_lifters_life
I think this is sound advice, thanks.

